# Just started...how far should I be able to cast?



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Went out and cast a conventional surf rod set-up for the first time yesterday. Treated it just like the baitcasters I used to cast for freshwater stripers.

Casting in a cow field near my house I used a Daiwa Ballistic ( 33-405B ) with a Daiwa BG20, brake set to fluff just a little when weight dropped from rod tip to ground, 17lb suffix, 80lb shock leader, and a 6 oz weight.

Casting into a headwind of approx. 10-15 mph my best cast was 103 yards. I used the Hatteras style cast.

Question is...with practice how far can I reasonably expect to cast this outfit? I don't really have any aspirations of being a tournament caster but would like to be able to boom it out there when necessary while fishing.

Thanks for any advice guys.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

154.5 yards......just kidding.....

No one can tell you what kind of improvement you will achieve.

There are too many variables, but a 50% increase would be a good first goal, then make adjustments as you wish on your goal.

A question for you: As I recall, a BG20 is a spinning reel, I never found the brake adjustment on mine.... 

The reason I bring that up is that if your bait casting is set as you described above, whatever bait casting reel it is, it's too tight. That's OK for Bass fishing, but not for surf fishing or casting. The end cap(s) will get very warm very quickly if you leave it set like that, and you may damage something. You want just a slight knock from side to side, not sloppy, maybe half of a matchbook thickness or so...

Good luck, 

Blaine


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Blaine. Daiwa Saltist BG20. My bad.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

So 150 is a good goal?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BlaineO said:


> No one can tell you what kind of improvement you will achieve.


Blaine is right. There are many variables.

Size?, strength?, speed? How much are you willing to practice??

When I first measured a cast back in the late 90's I was shocked at how short it really was. Right around 300' with my drum fishing setup. Improvement was slow but I was determined to get better. With a little help from some friends (thanks Kip and Baitwaster) I was able to break through the 400' barrier. After that I looked at each 100' improvement as a goal.

150 yards with a 6 oz sinker, 17 lb test line on a fishing reel is a good solid goal. 450' will put you out past most of the fisherman on the beach. 

Distance becomes a game of diminishing returns as you have to work harder and harder to gain yards. In other words, it is much easier to go from 100 yards to 150 than it is to go from 150 to 200.

Learn good solid technique and then practice, practice, practice.

Tommy


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Tommy is spot on as usual....

Happy New Year!

Blaine


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks a million guys!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

One more quick question guys. I have a couple of Abus without levelwind. I'm not sure of what you call the controls on the reel so for lack of better terms I'll call the one underneath the star drag the brake and the one on the left (looking down on the reel) sideplate the spool tensioner. How do I use those controls in conjunction with one another. On my Daiwa there is just the one knob underneath the star drag. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

If I understand the question: With ABUs that have a endcap on each side of the spool, the endcaps adjust both the centering of the spool and the tension, as a pair. Are these CT model reels?

Blaine


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

That would make sense. Yes, CTs. Or, more accurately, Mag Elites.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

You'll do well with those...

Blaine


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

With the Abus and what I do with mine is.
The knob on the right is turned tight and I do my adjusting with the left knob. Left to loosen and to the right to tighten. You do want a slight side to side knock on the spool.

RT


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*From just another recreational surf fisherman.* 

You're right where you should be. The rod doesn't have the recovery power
of the newer more modern type zoned action rods. For that reason I wouldn't
recommend power or we can say ground casting the rod. I don't seA that helping
any. What you can do to get more is drop to 15 pound mono. and drop to A
60 pound shocker. My recommendation for you is, it's time for some classes
and an upgrade is definitely needed. :beer:


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

castingsfun said:


> *From just another recreational surf fisherman.*
> 
> You're right where you should be. The rod doesn't have the recovery power
> of the newer more modern type zoned action rods. For that reason I wouldn't
> ...


You already have good gear - don't spend $$$$ on gear looking for distance. The best $$$$ you can spend is to get some lessons or one lengthy lesson with Tommy. 500' will then not be a problem.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Let's begin an educated but friendly debate. 
There are more to these rods than just casting distance. I want everyone to understand.
I'm not asking the questions. When you learn how to ground cast the rod that you have
now. Take A measurement and then Hatteras cast a zoned action rod and let us know
what you seA.
The fish fighting ability is unbelievable compared to the competitors. On 20 pound mono.
and A 40 pound fish. I can comfortably say that the fish was landed with ease compared
to the non zoned action rod.
Do what you want. I don't tell anyone what to do. I know what suits my fishing needs.
In the same instance, I don't want anyone trying to convince me on equipment that I
find to be not up to par!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Fishing cast and distance cast are different animals. OTG casting is just not practical in 99% of beach or pier casting situations just too many folks around. Sounds to me like you got it figured out so why debate the issue??


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I cast 8nbait 200 yds regularly in the dark on the point


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> I cast 8nbait 200 yds regularly in the dark on the point


Really?? I thought I was the only one...


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*High blood pressure, high cholesterol, sugar levels are off, anxiety stricken from stress.
What's one to do?*


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Fish Hunter said:


> I cast 8nbait 200 yds regularly in the dark on the point


I make the same cast with the mags half tuned on my 750ss and 50lb braid with a steel leader.....with a good wind i can dump all the line if the spinner mags are on reverse polarity and ive drank enougb BL...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

castingsfun said:


> Let's begin an educated but friendly debate.
> There are more to these rods than just casting distance. I want everyone to understand.
> I'm not asking the questions. When you learn how to ground cast the rod that you have
> now. Take A measurement and then Hatteras cast a zoned action rod and let us know
> ...


The Daiwa 33 405B rod is the red ballistic which is a pretty decent rod for casting and the new fella posting his results just spent around $400 for it

What the ***** is a zoned action rod?

What the ***** is recovery power?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> The Daiwa 33 405B rod is the red ballistic which is a pretty decent rod for casting and the new fella posting his results just spent around $400 for it
> 
> What the ***** is a zoned action rod?
> 
> What the ***** is recovery power?


I wanted to add that the worst human trait...... is arrogance especially towards a new fella learning to cast a heaver and commenting that he needs the same high tech ultra expensive rods and a bleep bleep ground cast you have to use cause the normal crap $600 rods the rest of us fish with are not up to your standards.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

LMAOOOO!!!!!!

A zoned action rod has 3 actions through out the rod.
The top half will have great bite detection, very limber.
The mid section will be more firm.
The but section will be ridged, with very little if any forgiveness.

The recovery of the rod will show consistency of casting ability
through out the rods rating. As for example, the rod is rated 6-10 ounces.
Hatteras cast A six ounce lead and ten ounce lead.
The 6 ounce will need A touch more pre-load for the obvious reason, it's lighter. 
The 10 ounce will load the rod that much easier for the obvious reason, it's heavier.
Now! What you're going to notice is that the rod doesn't collapse on the higher rating
do to the recovery. Which means the rod snaps back into place and holds it's position.
What A song and A dance for such A simple thing !!!!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

castingsfun said:


> LMAOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> A zoned action rod has 3 actions through out the rod.
> The top half will have great bite detection, very limber.
> ...


Perhaps you can post your best cast with eight ounces?

Can you get 600 feet with 8 ounces?


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I'm 5'8" and can hit over 500' when ever I want
with A zoned action heaver and 8 ounces. I doubt
I'll ever hit over 600' with 8 ounces.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

castingsfun said:


> I'm 5'8" and can hit over 500' when ever I want
> with A zoned action heaver and 8 ounces. I doubt
> I'll ever hit over 600' with 8 ounces.


500' is not very far, perhaps you should practice more or get a rod better suited for 8 ounces like a All Star 1509 XX Heavy and forget about a limber tip cause they collapse when the rod is fully loaded with heavier weights


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> 500' is not very far, perhaps you should practice more or get a rod better suited for 8 ounces like a All Star 1509 XX Heavy and forget about a limber tip cause they collapse when the rod is fully loaded with heavier weights


I also wanted to add that the Daiwa Ballistic Red rod of the original poster exactly fits your depiction of a "zoned action" rod in that it does have a limber tip, a stiffer mid section and a relatively stiff butt and being as it is a three piece rod is about as zoned action as you will find at price points inside of the Century rods. Perhaps you have never been around this particular rod, but in the right hands it can cast very very well, it is a great rod for both a beginner as well as someone who has cast a heaver 40,000 times

I had a Zoned action Century rod, I did not like it the tip was too limber for fishing Hatteras, did not care for the Spigot Ferrule system so I cut the Century butt to fit an All Star 1509 tip and made the tip a sight casting rod. The Butt section is very light and has as much energy as an All Star Competition Butt but is slightly smaller in profile and certainly in weight

Since I finally reached my 1,000th post at this Site I will take a break from posting for a while and leave this board to the true experts


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

New fish jumping in and giving my un-needed 2c.
I think you can have a realistic target of around 150 yards casting, 120 fishing. I just started surf fishing and it didn't take me long until I was hitting ~140 yards with a weight only (6 oz). This is on a $120 dollar Gander Mountain rod and a Fierce spinning reel. 
Just think about how far out you want to fish, and then work on how to get there. You can make things as complicated as you want, but if you have your goal in mind, it is easier.
I had a goal to be able to put a simple two hook rig on the far side of the bar for pompanos, and I was able to hit that (~100-120 yards) using sand fleas.
My new goal is to be able to put a big bait on the other side of the sandbar for sharks. I am not there yet, but am going to move to conventional by spring and throw a heaver. 
Don't worry about how far you can cast. Worry about whether you can put the bait where the fish are.
pods


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

"Don't worry about how far you can cast. Worry about whether you can put the bait where the fish are." -Pods

Great advice. Thanks.

Also, Garboman, I really appreciate your thoughts and postings on here. Tommy and Blaine, I appreciate it as well.

Will keep practicing and hopefully get a lesson or two in the near future. Love casting this thing though!


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Garboman said:


> 500' is not very far, perhaps you should practice more or get a rod better suited for 8 ounces like a All Star 1509 XX Heavy and forget about a limber tip cause they collapse when the rod is fully loaded with heavier weights


Yeah that one is my favorite.

The connector
What do you see
BLCAG20J
LCSG20
TLCSG20

ICMNSG40J


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I cured cancer

















I got A mandrel, now what?


----------



## jerrylo913 (Jan 3, 2014)

thats pretty far for a first try


----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

It ain't the casting out, it's the reeling in <(()))<.


----------

